# Dog box for CJ-5 Jeep



## BoykinHunter (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone ever outfitted a CJ-5 with a permanent dog box?  I just bought a CJ-5 to turn into a bird buggy and need some ideas on the dog box (2 dogs).  I also plan on mounting a school bus seat on top of the dog box, so it needs to be sturdy.

I can build one from scratch but hope someone has done this before and can give me some tips.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## marcus3434 (Oct 10, 2011)

Im no help at all on tips but would love to see some pics when your finished. Ive thought about doing the same thing.


----------



## muckalee (Oct 10, 2011)

Boykin,

You are probably going to have to have someone build you a dog box that will fit.  Those old CJ's, Jeeps, etc. had very little room and were very narrow.


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought about buying one too for my truck and the cost was too high.  I made one from finished treated plywood for around 100.00.  I used plywood, angle iron and conduit piping and a couple of cans of spray paint. I used angle iron for side rails so if it's too hot outside I can just slide off the end pieces.  It fits perfect, the down side is its heavy.


----------



## BoykinHunter (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, fellas.  

SJ, I like that box.  The last pic reminds me of some old hog dog boxes. 

I built an aluminum one  several years back that could have been adapted, but  strangely, it disappeared on me and has never resurfaced.  Hopefully someone is enjoying it.  

I plan on using some expanded steel and 1x2 tubing unless I can find some cheap aluminum somewhere.  Will let y'all know how it turns out.


----------



## marcus3434 (Oct 11, 2011)

BoykinHunter,
 My thoughts on the cj box maybe more than you want to get into but with the narrow storage of the cjs due to the fenders, I was thinking possibly a dog box with slide out storage drawer underneath. this would give you some dry storage and at the same time pick the floor of the actually dog box up to the top of the fender wells giving you a wider box. Hope that description didnt confuse everyone.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 11, 2011)

This one was on my cj8 and it could be modifyed to work on your 5.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 11, 2011)

I had mine built to go in the receiver hitch but another thought is to bolt one on where the spare tire goes. w a support to the frame.


----------



## BoykinHunter (Oct 13, 2011)

Gaducker--you have any other pics of that dog box?  Would like to see a little more of it.  Like your jeep, too.  My friend has a scrambler as a bird buggy.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 14, 2011)

BoykinHunter said:


> Gaducker--you have any other pics of that dog box?  Would like to see a little more of it.  Like your jeep, too.  My friend has a scrambler as a bird buggy.



I have a pic of it as it sits where i left it on the bird farm in alabama, I pmed the farm and asked them if they want to get rid of it and they said sure.  If you want I can pm you the thread with a pic and contact info.


----------



## BoykinHunter (Oct 17, 2011)

Gaducker, pm sent.  Thanks.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a pic as the dog box sits at this time.

That box is four ft long so you would have to remove at least half or more to put it on a cj5


----------



## thomas the redneck (Oct 17, 2011)

i have no pics but a freind of mine had one on a bronco that was a reciver mount and had a guard rail and two small boat seats that were their to more or less to prop on it worked perty good for him 
BUT  we were in our 20's at the time  the knees were alot better


----------



## coltday (Oct 20, 2011)

I assume you want it in the back of the jeep, but as others have stated, we built one for a receiver. However the single receiver wasn't sturdy enough for our likings. Basically we built a new bumper and put a receiver on each end, as well as the middle for trailer use. On the box we welded 2" tubing so it would slide in the end 2. It really sturdied up the whole box by having support on each end rather than just one in the middle. Seems it would be simple to build one for your jeep's back compartment. Just make some measurements and start building!


----------



## BoykinHunter (Oct 21, 2011)

Will post some pics as I go.  I have considered multiple receivers and may do that, in the end.  I have to get this finished before quail season, so I should be making some headway here shortly.  I just need to put the rubber on the road and quit standing around with my cousin, drinking beer and talking about how we are going to do it.


----------

